# Hunting Packs



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm looking to invest in a hunting pack that can be used for long day hunts. One that I can strap a gun or bow to, and can be used to haul meat out. I know a lot of guys on here do long hike in hunts, and probably have some great suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I have used a badlands 2200 for years and packed out a lot of animals on one! IMO they are the perfect day pack...

I have boned out multiple deer and packed them out solo on one with my days worth of gear!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is a quartered elk, three packs...all my buddies run them as well...we kill, pack them out one trip, easy breezy...if there would have been two of us we could have boned it out and got it one load...









Here I packed this deer out solo, entire deer and rack, one trip...heavy pack...but no trouble...









We hauled this buck out like 6 miles, we and a buddy, head and cape..it's nice with a buddy there to help split weight in the steep rugged stuff









This was another one around 5 miles, shot the buck at daylight and were back on the mountain hunting for my buddies by noon......two of us packing meat and head is really nothing


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Badlands is definitely hard to beat. I got an Eberlestock a couple years ago and have hauled 5 elk, and 3 or 4 deer with it. No problems. I like the Easton packs as well. My wife spilled the beans that I'm getting the Easton Pickup for Christmas. I don't think there is a rifle or bow strap on it, but for $86 on Camofire, I'm sure I'll make-do. There are a lot of good options these days... Tenzing, Sitka, Kuiu, Exo, etc. It just depends on your budget and personal preference.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Badlands has my wife's vote and that is a tough vote to get. I explained how the unconditional lifetime warranty works on badlands products and she immediately had me go out and outfit myself with some Ion pants, Reactor backpack, and Superday back pack. Since making the purchase I have had batteries eat through the fabric, mice chew through the mesh to reach granola bars, and slammed a belt buckle in a car door. 

My backpack is still as good as new because they fix and repair my backpack every time I drop it off. My poor Reactor has actually had 30 Lbs of antlers strapped to it coming off of a hillside. I just got done packing an elk quarter out with my Superday yeasterday. In addition to the elk quarter I stumbled across a decent sized moose shed and strapped that sucker on my pack as well. 

My wife was happy with me purchasing things that you only have to buy once... No more jeans with barbwire holes in them or backpacks that need to be retired. Just bring them into the main badlands store and you are back on the road. I keep coming up with excuses to buy more badlands stuff....


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

*Packs*

Here are 3 packs I've had personal experience with and they are all great:

Horn Hunter Mainbeam - I use this as my primary pack, you can go a little bigger with the XL, but I prefer the smaller one. I've packed a lot of stuff on this pack, elk quarters, deer, sheds, etc. Least expensive of the 3 mentioned.

Badlands 2200 - as mentioned they are great. I haven't tried the new redesigned one but it is a little bit lighter. Badlands have very comfortable shoulder straps, and extra access door is nice. Zipper failures have happened. Most expensive.

Eberlestock X2 - Very cool pack, small and super sturdy. Awesome for a day pack with the ability to pack loads. Mid-price ($189 most places).

Here's a little review I wrote on them a while back: http://www.huntaddicts.com/best-backpack-for-hunting-under-250/


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> I just got done packing an elk quarter out with my Superday yeasterday.


I can't wait to hear the rest of your hunting story...


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you for the great information. I knew I could get some good info here. Much appreciated


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I like the badland sacrifice pack better than the 2200.
It's about 3,300 cubic in. and weighs about a lb. less than the 2200.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

The badlands warranty is awesome. Had a superday for the last few years and really liked it. Even took it on a few ill advised overnighters. My dad put down a cow in the late season and I almost packed out a quarter and a backstrap with it. The zipper blew out close to the road, but with the warranty it was good as new.

Aside from being a tad on the heavy side I have nothing bad to say about the badlands. Awesome packs. Awesome warranty

I bought a kuiu ultra pack this year and have loved it mainly because it's light and capable of packing out meat and packing in camp easily, but compresses to nothing for a day hunt. Sadly I haven't had a chance to get it bloody this year yet.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Like SVMoose, I also use the Horn Hunter Mainbeam. I really like the backpack and recommend it. The only drawback is it doesn't have very many external pockets. The ones it does have (on the hips) are fairly small--big enough to carry elk calls, phone, gps, etc...., but not big enough to pack a handgun (The badlands external pockets are big enough for a handgun.)

It has lots of straps so you can really secure a bow or hindquarter. 

Good luck!


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

AF CYN said:


> Like SVMoose, I also use the Horn Hunter Mainbeam. I really like the backpack and recommend it. The only drawback is it doesn't have very many external pockets. The ones it does have (on the hips) are fairly small--big enough to carry elk calls, phone, gps, etc...., but not big enough to pack a handgun (The badlands external pockets are big enough for a handgun.)
> 
> It has lots of straps so you can really secure a bow or hindquarter.
> 
> Good luck!


When you say a handgun, do you mean like a snubby .38 special, or a .460 goob-cannon?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

The Badlands Superday can fit a .40 cal XD in the hip pockets. I'm not personally familiar with the other Badlands packs mentioned, so someone else will have to chime in on those.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I hated the badlands 2200 pack. Worst pack I've ever owned. The belt would never get tight enough around my waist. It was so tall it would stick up above my head and every time I ducked a scrub oak or tree limb it would hit limbs and drop leaves and sticks down my neck. I practically gave it away. I bought an eberlystock X2 and have never been happier. It's the best day pack for guys under six feet period imho. It has a metal frame which allows for heavy loads if you need. It's light and packs meat better than any day pack I've used.
The pockets are great for organizing anything you need for a day hike. Best of all I can rest my bow on it and hike where ever I want and it won't fall off. If I need it I just pick it up. No need to strap it down unless I'm heading off the hill.


----------

